# Hello from NC



## Adam Cockerham (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello, I am a Fellowcraft and soon to be raised to Master Mason on July 28th, 2018. I'm new to the site and wanted to introduce myself. 30 years old, with 2 growing boys and a loving wife in Roxboro, NC. My home lodge is Person Lodge #113 and I started this journey in February of this year. So far, I have enjoyed every minute of it and hope to be even more involved with the brethren and the lodge when I am raised. If you have any questions or want to know more about me, give me a shout!

Thanks!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 22, 2018)

Greetings, welcome and well wishes from Australia.


----------



## Matt L (Jul 22, 2018)

Welcome from West Tennessee Brother.  Keep us updated on your progress toward your raising.


----------



## Adam Cockerham (Jul 23, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Greetings, welcome and well wishes from Australia.





Matt L said:


> Welcome from West Tennessee Brother.  Keep us updated on your progress toward your raising.



Thank you both so much for the welcome. Looking forward to fellowshipping with each of you. I already feel this forum to be an extension of my physical lodge.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 23, 2018)

Howdy from Houston Texas USA been a Master Mason 21 years welcome to the forum!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 27, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Tomorrow is the big day! Enjoy.


----------



## Adam Cockerham (Jul 28, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. Tomorrow is the big day! Enjoy.



Today was great! Thanks Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 28, 2018)

Adam Cockerham said:


> Today was great! Thanks Brother!


Your welcome, bet you had a blast!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 31, 2018)

Greetings and welcome. Congrats on being Raised!


----------



## Dana Hallfors (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi Adam, Congrats and Greetings from Asheville, NC


----------



## Adam Cockerham (Aug 6, 2018)

Dana Hallfors said:


> Hi Adam, Congrats and Greetings from Asheville, NC


Thank you brother! I grew up in the Mountains. Lenoir, Morganton, and worked in Marion for a while. I traveled to Asheville quite a bit!


----------

